# Fluke/Flounder in Sandy Hook Bay?



## Josephfed (May 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the fluke/flounder are biting in Sandy Hook bay? My ship will be visiting Earle, NJ and I was hoping to do some fishing in the bay. Another question, if I am "active duty military" do I need a fishing license to fish salt water?:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. No license needed in New Jersey.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for servin your country!!!


----------



## allenro (Dec 26, 2005)

Definitely lots of fluke in the bay. Season starts 5/29. If you can fish Earle Pier then I would try there first. If you are on foot then I would head up to the tip of Sandy hook with a light surf rod and walk west to the bug light. Work that are with a bucktail tipped with Gulp.


----------

